# AOC AG271QG Displayport kein Signal



## Rolle187 (5. April 2018)

Hi

habe mir nun endlich einen neuen Monitor zugelegt und wollte nun mal ausgiebig testen. Kurz: beim anschließen/in Betrieb nehmen ist es schon gescheitert. Per HDMI wird er super und sofort neben meinem vorrigen erkannt. Per Displayport kommt keinerlei Signal. Als GPU dient momentan noch eine GTX 1060 6gb Windforce OC. Ich kann mich entsinnen irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass man den Monitor erst mit einer anderen Anschlussmöglichkeit in Betrieb nehmen soll (außer DP), und wenn er erkannt wurde würde es wohl gehen (so oder so ähnlich, ich finde es nicht mehr). Hatte jemand schon mal ähnliches und weiß was zu tun ist, stelle ich mich nur doof an?

Grüße


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

Bei meinem Eizo habe ich nur mein DP-Kabel anschließen müssen und alles war direkt da.


----------



## claster17 (5. April 2018)

Sowohl mein erster als auch zweiter AG271QG  liefen mit dem mitgelieferten DP-Kabel. HDMI hab ich erst später probiert, was aber auch problemlos funktionierte.

Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten:

defektes Kabel
defekter Anschluss am Monitor
defekter Anschluss an Grafikkarte


----------



## Ser1 (5. April 2018)

Hat der Monitor eine "Source" taste?  Ich muss bei meinem Asus über diese Taste das Eingangssignal auswählen. 
Als ich nämlich von DVI auf HDMI umsteigen musste hatte ich auh kein Bild, erst als ich am Monitor selbst von DVI auf HDMI umgestellt habe.

LG
Ser1




IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei meinem Eizo habe ich nur mein DP-Kabel anschließen müssen und alles war direkt da.



Wow, ist ne sau hilfreiche Antwort...nichts für ungut.


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

Ser1 schrieb:


> Wow, ist ne sau hilfreiche Antwort...nichts für ungut.


Intelligenterweise sollte auch der Zusammenhang verstanden werden... aber nichts für ungut... 

Nur so nebenbei... Beitrag bezog sich auf diese Frage...


Rolle187 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich entsinnen irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass man den Monitor erst mit einer anderen Anschlussmöglichkeit in Betrieb nehmen soll (außer DP), und wenn er erkannt wurde würde es wohl gehen (so oder so ähnlich, ich finde es nicht mehr). Hatte jemand schon mal ähnliches und weiß was zu tun ist, stelle ich mich nur doof an?



Meine Antwort darauf... war bei mir nicht nötig, wurde direkt angezeigt nach Anschluss des DP-Kabel oder wie soll geschrieben werden dass hierzu nichts besonderes ausgeführt werden musste???!
Aber kann sein das dein Monitor was besonderes ist, meines erkennt normal den Anschluss wo was angesteckt wird. Es seiden es sind mehrere Quellen mit angeschlossen, dann muss auch manuell umgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Rolle187 (6. April 2018)

Asche auf mein Haupt, ich musste tatsächlich den Input am Monitor per Knopfdruck auf DP umstellen. Simple as that. Danke für die Reaktionen, ich mache mich ans Monitor testen


----------

